# Yesterdays Trolling



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...ST&f=12&t=21991

I have deleted most of the Lounge threads that dealed with it.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

hmmm they have spread from The Lounge to our very own instant messenger

fishmutilator (5:06:41 AM): hi sir

Auto response from fishmutilator (5:06:41 AM): sleep ZZZZZZZzZZZZZZZ

fishmutilator (5:08:19 AM): sir
fishmutilator (5:09:21 AM): hello sir
fishmutilator (5:10:31 AM): sir

nothing offensive said but look at the name.. and its 5am, an hour before I wake up for school.. anyone else get messages from him?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh I did. Talked to him last night. Hes trying to get ahold of Xenon. That was his whole mission in IMing you guys last night.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea he im'ed me to then he warned me so i just blocked him. Then he pm'ed a few times on here. He was really getting annoying.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i havent used iam in a long time thank god


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

In reference to yesterdays Trolling....I was wondering if it is possible to block someone from the website by blocking his IP address?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

garygny said:


> In reference to yesterdays Trolling....I was wondering if it is possible to block someone from the website by blocking his IP address?


 IP's can be changed.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garygny said:


> In reference to yesterdays Trolling....I was wondering if it is possible to block someone from the website by blocking his IP address?


 It can be done, but it's not fool-proof: there's quite a few ways around it, because of which people can still create new accounts and keep posting/spamming.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe this is a done deal and dont think there will be any more problems...Sorry for the inconvience it has caused anyone.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> garygny said:
> 
> 
> > In reference to yesterdays Trolling....I was wondering if it is possible to block someone from the website by blocking his IP address?
> ...


Yes the can create new accounts with new email addresses but a new IP address? I always thought one thing you can't change is your IP address and as a result you can easily be tracked down. That's how these people are getting busted on KaZaa and hackers get caught. The only way they can change there IP address is using a different computer. When I change my password on Ebay....they tell me what IP address requested the change. So if someone is trying to takeover my account they know who it is.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garygny said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > garygny said:
> ...


 Trust me, if it was as easy as that, we wouldn't have heard from Beavis again after he got banned. But he returned, and created about 50 new accounts within a few hour time-span (and each time, he had a different IP).

Don't underestimate the power of anonymous proxies and other items from the dork tool kit...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Don't underestimate the power of anonymous proxies and other items from the dork tool kit...


 nice...good one..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Don't underestimate the power of anonymous proxies and other items from the dork tool kit...


 Now THATS what I need


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

Yea he IM me at like 2A.M with his ugly lil troll face. Tried to cuss me out but I got my friends 2 overwhelm him.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

keep up the good work staff. you guys must be real annoyed and pissed off at that loser.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't underestimate the power of anonymous proxies and other items from the dork tool kit...
> ...


 Unfortunately Jonas is true...








Its very easy even for someone stupid to seach how to and do it.......

*WE ALL HAVE TO BE UNITED AGAINST ALL THIS sh*t AND PROTECT THIS COMMUNITY!!!*

Some replys to his post today were unnessesary.(this includes my self)

Jim


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think Karen actually wants a dork tool kit for herself...:nod:









But you are right: the more people respond to trolls like Beavis (which, btw. includes deleting his posts, blocking his accounts etc.), the more they get a kick out of it, and the longer they will continue.
Best thing is indeed to ignore those people, but I know how hard that is...

Anyways, it's dealt with for now, and if anything, it only made our little community even more united









We rule


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> keep up the good work staff. you guys must be real annoyed and pissed off at that loser.


 I miss him









BUT my aim is improving








later
Eric


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think Karen actually wants a dork tool kit for herself...


 I do!


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah the "Fishmutilator" IMed me at like 3am.... warned and blocked for his troubles


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

For the people who are calling his house it's his friend u are calling. I found out that the website isn't his and its his friends, so the private info you got about him is actually his friends. :sad:


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

KingKong said:


> For the people who are calling his house it's his friend u are calling. I found out that the website isn't his and its his friends, so the private info you got about him is actually his friends. :sad:


 It's kind of suprising to me that someone like that has any friends.
Later
E


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you know dork means whale penis right??

my friend told me that when I called him one and he said 
'f*ck off check the dictionary" lol

that guy sucks ass................I hope he gets an 9 inch dildo for christmas so he can go f*ck himself........(GASP!!!) Lets mail him one with a letter attached "Now go f*ck yourself"

THIS f*cking COCKSUCKER!!! He just IMed me while I was writing this


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> you know dork means whale penis right??


You know "tool" means penis, right :laugh:

btw: people, tone down on the language a little, ok? I know, Beavis is a tool (







), but that's no reason to just whip out profanity like no forum rules exist...
Thanks


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

whale penis penis

wow thats a whole lotta c*ck

yo this guys if f*cking annoying can that dude like seriously push him off a cliff?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> THIS f*cking COCKSUCKER!!! He just IMed me while I was writing this


 C.C.,
what intellectual thing did he have to say now???


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

he said he was my father and started talking like he was my dad when I was cursing at him

finally when he said he's not pretending I said "yes you are probably cause your daddy left you and your mom when you were born"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > you know dork means whale penis right??
> ...


So let me get this straight, when Mike calls us Tool Bags, hes really saying...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow you just caught on.........


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> whale penis penis
> 
> wow thats a whole lotta c*ck
> 
> yo this guys if f*cking annoying can that dude like seriously push him off a cliff?


judazzz


> btw: people, tone down on the language a little, ok? I know, Beavis is a tool ( ), but that's no reason to just whip out profanity like no forum rules exist...
> Thanks


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Changing your ip isnt that difficult Most ppl have dynamic ip #'s anyway which means whenever you log online your ip # is different. Thru my ISP you have to pay extra to keep the same IP #


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

v4p0r said:


> Changing your ip isnt that difficult Most ppl have dynamic ip #'s anyway which means whenever you log online your ip # is different. Thru my ISP you have to pay extra to keep the same IP #


 no entierly true. It depends when your DHCP lease runs out....usually you end up with the same IP for months.

krazy - tone it down a bit eh?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Not cool beavis.

dillhole. hehe


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh man I wish I could go to his house.......probably some douche b ag dork alone in his dark basement jackin off to beastality

he was trying to talk all tough and sh*t.......damn I wanted to punch him so bad


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay guys. I think this thread has lived its life. Thanx for your continued support and understanding in times like these.


----------

